# The Crows Nest



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

Here's what I did today. I went to Menard's to get wire mesh and happened to walk through the heating duct section and saw these little "caps" that go over the end of an 8" duct to cap them off for some reason. It was exactly what I was thinking about making from scratch, so I bought two of them.

I made a 35" tall shaft out of the mesh, which starts about 3 inches off the floor in the cage, and it's installed in the corner where the cage is strongest. I'd have to cable-brace it if it was in the middle. Only one little loop of baling wire was needed at the bottom, tying the shaft to the corner. At the top where it rises through the top of the cage, I snipped and bent the wires and with lots of cussing and swearing, I managed to weave the clipped cage wires through the mesh. 

At the top, this was actually done before it was attached to the cage, I cut a 3" hole in the center of the sheet metal furnace duct end cap and then went around making short snips in kind of a sunshine pattern. I slipped the duct cap over it and wherever a little strip of sheet metal lined up with a hole in the mesh, I tucked it into the mesh, then bent it back outward.

The result, basically, is a crows nest the rats can climb up into. The top of the shaft extends about 1-1/2" up into the crows nest to help hold litter in there if they decide to drag it up there. I might put litter in there myself. Right now there's just some Cheerios in there.


I'll try to get better pics later when I remember where I put my regular camera.




When I put the rats back in their cage (they were in a tiny little travel cage while I was doing this) they were checking it out and after a few minutes, one of them climbed about 1/3rd of the way up, then turned around and went back down (head first like they always do, LOL). So I'm guessing it'll only be a couple of days before they both decide if they like hanging out up there.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Shiver me timbers. That's pretty cool


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

so cute!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

How cool is that! I had to do a double take on the second photo, though - it looked like the round part was in the person's lap with the computer inside. Doh!


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh wow... that's pretty neat!
How long did it take to make?


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

CarrieD said:


> How cool is that! I had to do a double take on the second photo, though - it looked like the round part was in the person's lap with the computer inside. Doh!


LOL glad I wasnt the only one that saw that too!!! hahahaha


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

*More crappy cell phone pics*



PitterPatter said:


> Oh wow... that's pretty neat!
> How long did it take to make?


I could have had it done in probably an hour but it took me more like 3 hours because when I was stitching the mesh together, I was making sure to bend all of the little wires 360 degrees around so there would be no sharp edges exposed to tiny paws. And the tin-snips always make sharp edges so I sat staring at the pieces for about 45 minutes just figuring out how I was going to attach the top part to the top of the mesh tunnel in a way that won't expose them to sharp edges too. 

It only took about 24 hrs for "Squeaker" to discover it and make his way to the top, where he ended up sitting there and not doing anything but cleaning himself for 45 minutes. On the way up, he stopped about halfway and started going back down, (head first) and turned around and went back up. So I'm assuming he was afraid to climb back down. I had to chase him around in circles for about 10 minutes before I managed to get him in my hands, but I had "Mrs. Duck" hold the cage door open so I could put him back in the lower part of the cage so he could go in his little house and calm down. I think he was scared up there. They'll get over it.

 ​
While "Squeaker" (I gotta think of a better name, LOL) was in the crows nest observation tower thingy, I was able to pick up Striper without him freaking out. I put 3 fingers under him and cupped my other hand around him. As soon as he felt the warmth of my hand, he calmed down. I was able to trust him not to freak out and try taking off, & was able to take him out of the cage and he ate two pistachios while he was in my hand. I was keeping my right hand cupped around him to keep him warm, except to take these pictures.

     ​


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Awww, they're making progress and learning to trust you, that's great. Nothing like new toys and good food to help them come around!


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

CarrieD said:


> Awww, they're making progress and learning to trust you, that's great. Nothing like new toys and good food to help them come around!


I think their biggest problem is it's too cold in here. This apartment is heated by a hot water radiator and there's lots of air in the boiler pipes, resulting in unreliable temperature regulation since we're on the top floor. It's a comfortable 65 degrees in here but I'm thinking the rats might prefer 70 or warmer. Their testes aren't visible so I'm guessing they retract into their bodies when they're cold.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

They would probably be more comfortable if it was a tad warmer - you could rig a light bulb? They need a period of darkness, but during the day it would toasty it up some. It wouldn't have to be anything fancy - if you have a drop light with a 40 or 60 watt, that would probably do the trick. If you see them hanging out near it, you'll know you were right.

As for retracted testes... I have my doubts. Family jewels are abundantly obvious. Fear or cold may cause them to retract, but not all the time, I'm thinking, and you should be able to see them when they're relaxed in the cage. Could you get a picture?


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

CarrieD said:


> ...Could you get a picture?


Well, ... LOL... 

A few hours ago was about to get some hilarious video, but when I reached for the video camera, he stopped what he was doing. The larger rat was apparently, .. um... well he had one paw around his, ... um... thingy, .... and he was .... "cleaning" it. It was way too funny.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

LOL I caught my Emerson doing the same thing in his hammock the other day, LOL! I actually apologized to him! Dirty boys!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

The hazards of living in a see-through house. Don't think it bothers them a bit, though.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh goodness. @[email protected]
I hope I never catch that. xD


----------

